# Classic ranger OTT G10



## ashikrafi (Apr 19, 2020)

Specifications
Length 115 mm
Fork wide 87 mm
Tip wide 25mm
This is my first pocket predator slingshot..
Feel like metal in my hand..solid made with G10
Feels comfortable in hand even though it's compact size..overall I am happy with my purchase
If you want compact solid G10 slingshot get it you won't disappoint.and it's just 40 USD


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Very Nice! Is that band the new Jinpu?


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Reed Lukens said:


> Very Nice! Is that band the new Jinpu?


Has to be! Jon says it’s pretty nice stuff but I’m going to have to try it for myself to see. 😬


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

@ashikrafi I just tried one of those made of birch plywood the other day and I agree, it’s a really nice design.


----------



## ashikrafi (Apr 19, 2020)

Yes 


Sandstorm said:


> Has to be! Jon says it’s pretty nice stuff but I’m going to have to try it for myself to see. 😬


Jinpu 0.4 mm


----------



## Ryan43 (Aug 1, 2020)

Good choice I have two of them. Great shooters


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

